# 2022 ML Deer Hunt



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, it's that time again and I'm heading up the hill today to give it a go. Dragged the trailer up Saturday morning and found a spot (amazing) to call camp. The Son-in-Law will be pulling up Friday for the week and have others coming for a day visit Friday. It will be a great time doing what I love most, and that's messing with the grandkids, having family around and dutch oven cooking. 

This will likely be my last year big game hunting for me. It's getting nuts with overcrowding, drawing a tag 1 in 3 years, fewer deer, tag prices going up. It's just not fun for me anymore. Now I know what my Dad felt like now that I'm that age. 

I'm taking the shotgun and this "deer hunt" may turn into more of a grouse hunt than deer. I know they taste better. 

I hope all you smoke pole hunters have a great hunt with success and more importantly, you have a safe enjoyable hunt and cherish the things around you and not so much the feeling of having to punch a tag.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

My oldest son (12) will be cutting his teeth on the muzzleloader in a couple days, can’t wait to get him out!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been out almost every evening for the past 14 days... I've never seen so few of deer. The only two bucks I've seen were on the road home in the head lights. Good luck to you all!

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Well, it's that time again and I'm heading up the hill today to give it a go. Dragged the trailer up Saturday morning and found a spot (amazing) to call camp. The Son-in-Law will be pulling up Friday for the week and have others coming for a day visit Friday. It will be a great time doing what I love most, and that's messing with the grandkids, having family around and dutch oven cooking.
> 
> This will likely be my last year big game hunting for me. It's getting nuts with overcrowding, drawing a tag 1 in 3 years, fewer deer, tag prices going up. It's just not fun for me anymore. Now I know what my Dad felt like now that I'm that age.
> 
> ...


I'll be heading out after work tomorrow.
Unlike you, I'll be hunt / camping alone this time and I am looking forward to it.
Sometimes a guy needs a little alone down time away from everything.
I'll be hunting a new area, so it should be an adventure.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I have anticipated this hunt all year. As I have stated here before, last fall I ruptured my Achilles' Tendon and I had circled this hunt as a goal to be ready to roll and healthy enough to enjoy the hunt. Rehab has gone pretty good and I was set. Then Saturday, after feeling ill a couple of days, I tested positive for the stupid COVID 19. I will still make it out, but I am already seeing that it will affect my ability to do everything I wanted to do.

With all that said, I have my CVA ready to roll and my Knight. My daughter is planning to join me and some friends for her first every ML deer hunt as well. Hopefully, I can feel a lot better and enjoy this opportunity.

FH


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Firehawk said:


> I have anticipated this hunt all year. As I have stated here before, last fall I ruptured my Achilles' Tendon and I had circled this hunt as a goal to be ready to roll and healthy enough to enjoy the hunt. Rehab has gone pretty good and I was set. Then Saturday, after feeling ill a couple of days, I tested positive for the stupid COVID 19. I will still make it out, but I am already seeing that it will affect my ability to do everything I wanted to do.
> 
> With all that said, I have my CVA ready to roll and my Knight. My daughter is planning to join me and some friends for her first every ML deer hunt as well. Hopefully, I can feel a lot better and enjoy this opportunity.
> 
> FH


Good luck to you! 
i know the feeling, on a smaller scale. Got crushed at work 28 days ago. And my first thought before they even backed the machine off me was “there goes my hunt” My foot is finally small enough to squeeze into my hunting boots. But I think I’ll be mostly road hunting. I might try one day of hiking, but I fear the swelling will blow up big time if I over do it.


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

I love the muzzleloader hunt. I missed a good buck last year and I am hoping for some redemption. However, even if it doesn't work out, it is my favorite time of the year to be out and about. I can't quite make it for the opener so I will be hunting Sunday-Thursday. Don't shoot them all before I get there!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Ray said:


> My oldest son (12) will be cutting his teeth on the muzzleloader in a couple days, can’t wait to get him out!


That's exciting! Good luck to you and your son!!!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I am taking out my 14 year old daughter opening day. Took her out to get her comfortable with the muzzy and to put it modestly that girl is a sniper! Those bucks are in trouble.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Well my 12 yr old broke his arm 2 weeks ago. At first he didn't want to go but now its in a cast and didn't have to have surgey he wants to go. Be leaving tomorrow after work. My 17 yr old also has a tag but says he's gonna hold out for a decent buck, hope we can find one for him. 12 yr old says anything with antlers he'll try to shoot.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Wire said:


> Well my 12 yr old broke his arm 2 weeks ago. At first he didn't want to go but now its in a cast and didn't have to have surgey he wants to go. Be leaving tomorrow after work. My 17 yr old also has a tag but says he's gonna hold out for a decent buck, hope we can find one for him. 12 yr old says anything with antlers he'll try to shoot.


I told my 12 year he’s shooting the first legal buck that gives him an opportunity!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

All packed and ready to leave in the morning except I tested positive for covid this afternoon and can't take that to camp with people who who are already compromised. I guess I'll see how I feel and maybe do a day hunt or two by myself.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

middlefork said:


> All packed and ready to leave in the morning except I tested positive for covid this afternoon and can't take that to camp with people who who are already compromised. I guess I'll see how I feel and maybe do a day hunt or two by myself.


Sorry to hear ya popped a positive. Hopefully you can make it out and fill your tag.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I’m Headed out wednesday as well with my boys. Good luck everyone and share some success stories on here when you get back!


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Good luck everyone. Muzzy is by far my favorite hunt. Unfortunately couldn't pull the tag this year.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m pounding the first spike I see Wednesday morning 😎


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> I’m pounding the first spike I see Wednesday morning 😎


That’s out of character for you!


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm headed out about 3:00 today. Hunting alone. Planned 8 days if I need them and have backup plans to my backup plans for overcrowding. I'm hunting the same area I hunted last year, except last year I had a rifle and it was the general season. Talk about overcrowding. Absolutely impossible to get away from people. That convinced me I had to get a ML and start looking at those seasons. I love the area I'm hunting and pulled a tag. This is my first year hunting with a ML. I'm optimistic, but I also know that it will be much more of a challenge than a rifle hunt. I feel very confident out to about 170 yds, but less confident beyond that, so it's my limit. Good luck to everyone out there. Just stay out of my area!


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

No deer tag this year....I'm a little sad to be honest. Best of luck to all heading out. Be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I messed up and shot my deer on the archery hunt on my dedicated tag. I really enjoy the muzzle hunt. Weather is usually good, have had a couple of really rainy ones. But it beats hunting in the snow. 
I'll go up and wander around with my cow tag in my pocket. Maybe the hunters can get some of the elk running around. 
Will be almost......as fun. But, No pressure. 😁


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Well my opening morning hasn't started off too well. I discovered that I forgot the sling for my muzzy. I could do without for a day but I really don't want to pack it around for four days. So instead of hiking in the dark to be at my spot at first light, I'm sitting in the Walmart parking lot waiting for it to open at 6am. Maybe I'll kill that monster buck while road hunting this morning.😆


----------



## deerlevi (Oct 10, 2021)

ridgetop said:


> Well my opening morning hasn't started off too well. I discovered that I forgot the sling for my muzzy. I could do without for a day but I really don't want to pack it around for four days. So instead of hiking in the dark to be at my spot at first light, I'm sitting in the Walmart parking lot waiting for it to open at 6am. Maybe I'll kill that monster buck while road hunting this morning.😆


Dang! Good luck!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> Well my opening morning hasn't started off too well. I discovered that I forgot the sling for my muzzy. I could do without for a day but I really don't want to pack it around for four days. So instead of hiking in the dark to be at my spot at first light, I'm sitting in the Walmart parking lot waiting for it to open at 6am. Maybe I'll kill that monster buck while road hunting this morning.😆


That’s a crappy situation all around. I would have just used cordage from my vehicle or pack and would have gone to Walmart In the evening when the hunting is done. That said, I also wouldn’t have forgotten my sling 😂


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Well my opening morning hasn't started off too well. I discovered that I forgot the sling for my muzzy. I could do without for a day but I really don't want to pack it around for four days. So instead of hiking in the dark to be at my spot at first light, I'm sitting in the Walmart parking lot waiting for it to open at 6am. Maybe I'll kill that monster buck while road hunting this morning.😆


Easy solution. Shoot your buck on the first day!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I looked at a pile of 2 points and spikes. The lack of older bucks was a little surprising. I passed a buck at first light that I probably shouldn’t have, 28”ish wide 2xalmost3. Decent mass, appeared to be an older deer. I looked at him through the scope for 15 minutes and just couldn’t do it. Picked up my stuff, walked over the hill and glassed up a “average utah 4x4”. Recent life events kinda cut into my time I had set aside that I had for this hunt, so I figured I better take the opportunity while I had one. Dialed the scope, got bagged in with my back pack and sent one. Knocked him off his feet on impact. There is no better sound in this world than a bullet hitting fur on a cool September morning!

ducks are up next on Saturday!


----------



## deerlevi (Oct 10, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> I looked at a pile of 2 points and spikes. The lack of older bucks was a little surprising. I passed a buck at first light that I probably shouldn’t have, 28”ish wide 2xalmost3. Decent mass, appeared to be an older deer. I looked at him through the scope for 15 minutes and just couldn’t do it. Picked up my stuff, walked over the hill and glassed up a “average utah 4x4”. Recent life events kinda cut into my time I had set aside that I had for this hunt, so I figured I better take the opportunity while I had one. Dialed the scope, got bagged in with my back pack and sent one. Knocked him off his feet on impact. There is no better sound in this world than a bullet hitting fur on a cool September morning!
> 
> ducks are up next on Saturday!


Got any pictures to share? I don't have a deer tag this year so I'm living vicariously through others and love seeing pictures from everybody's hunts.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

somedaya200 said:


> Got any pictures to share? I don't have a deer tag this year so I'm living vicariously through others and love seeing pictures from everybody's hunts.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck to all the smokepolers! Keep your powder dry. This showed up in my facebook memories just now. 11 years ago today. Chit where does the time go?! 2009 through 2014 were some incredible deer years on the Zion unit. What I saw up there this year was really sad in comparison.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Got my son in range of 5 different bucks, not a single one panned out. None were brutes, just trying to get him something. Not going to be able to hunt much more, between work and the baby coming next week, I have too much on my plate but we’ll get out a few more times.

I just got him one of the leftover East canyon tags. saw some real idiots out there… there was a couple of dudes with three kids, all of which were literally screaming as they hiked, pointing their **** guns at everything, I watched one flag everyone in his group, on multiple occasions


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heard alot of shooting tonight, from all directions. Sounds like alot of people were having fun with the front-stuffers.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> View attachment 153565


I knew you wouldn’t shoot a **** spike 😂


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Got eyes on a normal 15” 2 point this morning. Not ready for that yet! Maybe after the weekend. Depending on my walking ability.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ray said:


> I knew you wouldn’t shoot a **** spike 😂


It’s just a spike with cheaters!


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I went out yesterday morning with my dad, and we saw the most animals I’ve ever seen in one day. Total tally was 6 elk including a good 5 point, 4 does, one tiny 2 point and three good bucks we jumped at 60 yards. They were all at least big 3s so I woulda shot any of em but they wouldn’t stop with running😫going back out Friday and next Wednesday tho


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> I looked at a pile of 2 points and spikes. The lack of older bucks was a little surprising. I passed a buck at first light that I probably shouldn’t have, 28”ish wide 2xalmost3. Decent mass, appeared to be an older deer. I looked at him through the scope for 15 minutes and just couldn’t do it. Picked up my stuff, walked over the hill and glassed up a “average utah 4x4”. Recent life events kinda cut into my time I had set aside that I had for this hunt, so I figured I better take the opportunity while I had one. Dialed the scope, got bagged in with my back pack and sent one. Knocked him off his feet on impact. There is no better sound in this world than a bullet hitting fur on a cool September morning!
> 
> ducks are up next on Saturday!


That's awesome! Nice deer.


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

I was battling a stomach virus opening day. Having only lived here 2.5 years, I've never shot a mule deer (I'm 39 years old btw). Shot a number of whitetails back in TX, but haven't learned the mule deer thing. Put a ton of time into learning these deer and had decided that with it being my first ever muzzleloader hunt and not having shot a mulie yet, I wasn't passing any opportunity. When this young guy gave me the opportunity, I took it.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Out of curiosity, how is the Manti looking?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

nice work


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Manti is about the same as always, not enough deer


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Brookie said:


> Manti is about the same as always, not enough deer


Seems to be the story statewide, not just the manti! Haha


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Fought through the nasty post Covid cold/headaches/congestion, but it was so worth it. This girl has taken a cow elk and a doe antelope over the years. Thursday evening, she shot her first antlered animal. He isn't big, but the memories created are as big of a trophy as possible. Super proud of her for pushing and doing things most girls think is weird. 

We had posted up on a good sized meadow amongst the pine trees and hoped the shifting winds didn't deceive us. About 45 minutes into the sit, this little buck popped out of the trees, sun setting right behind him, at about 45 yards. I whispered "Hannah, he is right there. Take him." She set the rifle over her shooting sticks and took the easiest shot of her life. The 300 grain Thor entered through his left shoulder, obliterated his lungs, and exited through the off side shoulder. Buck dropped right there.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Good luck to all the smokepolers! Keep your powder dry. This showed up in my facebook memories just now. 11 years ago today. Chit where does the time go?! 2009 through 2014 were some incredible deer years on the Zion unit. What I saw up there this year was really sad in comparison.
> 
> 
> View attachment 153566


High 180s-190?


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Well my 12 yr old got it done opening morning at first light. Good little 2 point for his first deer and being in a cast for a week. He made an 80 yard shot taking out the heart. So exciting to see the kids get their first deer. My 17 yr old passed on a few small 2 points and told some hunters of one last night. Got to watch him get shot by another hunter, it was his first deer.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> High 180s-190?


Right in that ballpark


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Returned home Yesterday from what had to have been one of the best "deer camp" hunting trips I can remember. Three weeks prior to the opening, I found a small amount of bucks (forked horns) on the unit and one smaller 4x4 about the size MM popped. 
I was at camp on Monday, and spent two days scouting to see what canyon would be the best to hunt opening day. I saw maybe 8 deer in two days and 1 spike buck. Where did the deer go I was seeing three weeks earlier?? 
Opening morning I spent three hours glassing an area that always held deer, and I couldn't find a single deer in it. I hiked back to the SxS and was heading to another area to glass when four deer raced across the trail ahead of me. All four were bucks so I pulled off, grabbed the ML and headed into the woods looking for them. I found them and it was tuff getting a decent shot with them moving through the thick timber. I saw a small clearing just ahead of them and told myself I was going to take the first buck that walked into the shooting lane. A forky stepped out and smoke rolled out the barrel and all but the dirty work was done. 
Over the next 4 days hunting with the Kids we could only manage to find two small bucks, with one swing and a miss action. Sad to see such a decline of the herd in that area! Talked to many hunters that hadn't even seen a buck and only a handful of deer.
The best part of my final hunt for Utah was filled with joy and love playing with the grandkids, cooking dutch oven dinners and getting out in the clean air, gazing at the stars, counting satellites as they crossed over and the thunder and lightning shows. Family is where it's at, not the filling of the tag IMO. Being with the family in the outdoors is what made this such a great experience for me. I look forward to being the cook and camp host over the next years at deer camp. I sure don't need a tag in my pocket for that.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Returned home Yesterday from what had to have been one of the best "deer camp" hunting trips I can remember. Three weeks prior to the opening, I found a small amount of bucks (forked horns) on the unit and one smaller 4x4 about the size MM popped.
> I was at camp on Monday, and spent two days scouting to see what canyon would be the best to hunt opening day. I saw maybe 8 deer in two days and 1 spike buck. Where did the deer go I was seeing three weeks earlier??
> Opening morning I spent three hours glassing an area that always held deer, and I couldn't find a single deer in it. I hiked back to the SxS and was heading to another area to glass when four deer raced across the trail ahead of me. All four were bucks so I pulled off, grabbed the ML and headed into the woods looking for them. I found them and it was tuff getting a decent shot with them moving through the thick timber. I saw a small clearing just ahead of them and told myself I was going to take the first buck that walked into the shooting lane. A forky stepped out and smoke rolled out the barrel and all but the dirty work was done.
> Over the next 4 days hunting with the Kids we could only manage to find two small bucks, with one swing and a miss action. Sad to see such a decline of the herd in that area! Talked to many hunters that hadn't even seen a buck and only a handful of deer.
> The best part of my final hunt for Utah was filled with joy and love playing with the grandkids, cooking dutch oven dinners and getting out in the clean air, gazing at the stars, counting satellites as they crossed over and the thunder and lightning shows. Family is where it's at, not the filling of the tag IMO. Being with the family in the outdoors is what made this such a great experience for me. I look forward to being the cook and camp host over the next years at deer camp. I sure don't need a tag in my pocket for that.



For a guy that’s done with hunting, you sure hunt a lot! 😂


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Hunted Thursday and Friday with my Dad and didn't see hardly any deer. Went home and grabbed my oldest son after school on Friday. Saturday morning we spotted some bucks across the canyon we were hunting. We were able to put a stalk on and close the distance to 100ish yards and my son was able to connect on his first big game animal! It was definitely a proud dad moment!

I'm heading back out for a day or two. Hopefully I can turn something else up.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> For a guy that’s done with hunting, you sure hunt a lot! 😂


This IS my last year in Utah. I've tagged out on my Bear and ML Buck. Didn't want to play the "first come, first serve" BS for a Elk tag. I'll maybe hunt out of state where a Game Department knows how to manage a deer population for the animals benefit and not for the all mighty $$$$ and popularity contest with "special interest groups".


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> This IS my last year in Utah. I've tagged out on my Bear and ML Buck. Didn't want to play the "first come, first serve" BS for a Elk tag. I'll maybe hunt out of state where a Game Department knows how to manage a deer population for the animals benefit and not for the all mighty $$$$ and popularity contest with "special interest groups".


What state are you going to?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> What state are you going to?


Anywhere but Utah. 🙄 Utah has truly screwed the pooch on the management of the deer and elk IMO. I'm thinking Texas to do some whitetails and hogs. Plenty of each down there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Texas isn't bad, but you need to open up your pocketbook 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Headed down to Texas later this week with my son. It’s not as expensive as some may think …


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

CPAjeff said:


> Headed down to Texas later this week with my son. It’s not as expensive as some may think …


If you can find the right properties, it can be done for a pretty decent price. Having lived in TX for most of my life, I can say that many of the ranches run weekend or week long hunts and you can get in pretty easily to most. It's not hunting like we have out here, and don't go if you have ethical issues with hunting over feeders, but that is just the mindset and way they have done things for half a century or more. It's the way I was raised, and you can have a ton of fun doing it at the right ranch on the right property. Good luck to your son! What part of the state are you headed to?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

We’ll be around Lubbock.

What part of Texas did you live in? Early on my career, we lived east of Dallas and loved our time in Texas!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

As tag availability continues to circle the drain in western states I can only imagine that more and more people will turn to the pay to play type of hunting and the increased demand will drive prices ever higher. I have been hearing since I was a kid that hunting is turning into a rich man's sport. I didn't really see the reality of it back then, but it is becoming more and more apparent pretty quickly.


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

CPAjeff said:


> We’ll be around Lubbock.
> 
> What part of Texas did you live in? Early on my career, we lived east of Dallas and loved our time in Texas!!


I was born and grew up in a small town called Brownwood. Then moved and lived around the Austin area for almost 14 years. I have a lot of family in the Dallas metro area. I also got my grad degree from TX Tech in Lubbock, so I know the area. Deer hunting is very different out there. A whole lot of flat land and not a ton of prime deer habitat, but in some of the river bottoms, you can find some brutes for sure.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Took my 14byearnold daughter out opening morning where we glassed a good 4 point and 3 point the night before. Got there beforen light found the 3 point but not the 4 point. She got a shot right at shooting light but missed. Two other small bucks where in that group. She stuck with it for a hike up the mountain and ended up with this buck. She was
















stocked and so was i.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Slap That Quack said:


> Took my 14byearnold daughter out opening morning where we glassed a good 4 point and 3 point the night before. Got there beforen light found the 3 point but not the 4 point. She got a shot right at shooting light but missed. Two other small bucks where in that group. She stuck with it for a hike up the mountain and ended up with this buck. She was
> View attachment 153664
> 
> View attachment 153663
> ...


Was the head shot on purpose?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

The old eye shot huh?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, that's a good hunt, with a good ending.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep, but that's because the deer was not finished when we rolled up on it.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

After 7 days of hard hunting, lowered my standards and shot a 2 point. I was able to hike more than I thought I would be able to, but still just far enough to be one ridge out of reach of many of the big bucks we put eyes on. It’s been one of the funnest hunting trips trying to out smart the bigger guys with limited mobility. This morning the clouds were on the mountain and visibility was maybe 120 yards tops. Small buck walked right out of the cloud and I let him have it at 90 yards. Scoped myself with the shot so I didn’t see him drop with the smoke screen coming up as I looked back through the scope. Funny thing is, I finally got to the far ridge where I wanted to be, then gave myself a 1.3 mile drag out on a bum foot. Well worth it, never been more excited to tag a little guy. Even though his wide 4 point buddy walked passed while I was cleaning my buck.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

Pokesmole said:


> After 7 days of hard hunting, lowered my standards and shot a 2 point. I was able to hike more than I thought I would be able to, but still just far enough to be one ridge out of reach of many of the big bucks we put eyes on. It’s been one of the funnest hunting trips trying to out smart the bigger guys with limited mobility. This morning the clouds were on the mountain and visibility was maybe 120 yards tops. Small buck walked right out of the cloud and I let him have it at 90 yards. Scoped myself with the shot so I didn’t see him drop with the smoke screen coming up as I looked back through the scope. Funny thing is, I finally got to the far ridge where I wanted to be, then gave myself a 1.3 mile drag out on a bum foot. Well worth it, never been more excited to tag a little guy. Even though his wide 4 point buddy walked passed while I was cleaning my buck.


now if you hadn't put a scope on the ole muzzy you wouldn't have scoped yourself. but this is the wrong thread for that lol. congrats on a FUN hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughter got her deer Sunday morning. The BOG Deathgrip Tripod was a big help holding the heavy rifle steady. Still trying to get one more for another daughter of mine.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Fowlmouth said:


> My daughter got her deer Sunday morning. The BOG Deathgrip Tripod was a big help holding the heavy rifle steady. Still trying to get one more for another daughter of mine.
> View attachment 153672


What unit are you on?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ray said:


> What unit are you on?


Oquirrh-Stansbury


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Fowlmouth said:


> Oquirrh-Stansbury


Unfortunately,I don’t know that unit on at all, was going to see if I could send you some pins


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Well my 17 yr. old filled his tag Monday night. He settled for a little 2 point he'd been passing up the whole hunt. He made an awesome shot with the buck facing us at 115 yards.


----------

